# SEVASTOPOL | The Waterfront Development News



## Daniel M Stein (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ This is bad news ... MetroPlaza - a very impressive skyscraper twins. Is it known when construction will resume?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

No, it is not known. It possible that the project will be changed.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

One more "Killesau" render...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Crystall Beach Tower East construction site (73 m, 12 fl)*




*Esplanade is almost finished...*


----------



## Daniel M Stein (Jan 20, 2009)

I find this one will be in WaterFront


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

simple and nice...:cheers:



**RS** said:


> * KARANTINNAYA and ALEKSANDROVSKAYA HARBOURS REDEVELOPMENT (INCLUDING CENTRAL FIVE) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel M Stein (Jan 20, 2009)

Any news from the construction sites?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

There is no significant changes at the construction sites.
It builds Crystal Beach gradually.
MetroPlaza Towers on hold.hno:
Also notable the movements of cranes and workers on the construction of hotels on 3,Katernaya embankment
It continue pouring concrete in the basement of the "Killesau" hotel.
The most active is the clearing of sites for new residential towers, although it is unknown when construction will begin.
I will try to visit the area of construction in the near days and I will post new photos


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

The Central view from the Crystall Beach construction site


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH RESORT CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*
*TOWER WEST | 102 m | 18 fl | U/C*
4th floor under construction




*TOWER EAST | 73 m | 12 fl | U/C*
ground works


----------



## rachat024 (May 26, 2009)

Thank you very much for your great brilliant photos. I want to watch more ones from you.

pret auto


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^Thanks and welcome))):cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 28/06/2009*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 23/07/2009*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 24/08/2009*


----------



## Daniel M Stein (Jan 20, 2009)

Are there others active constructions in WaterFront excluding Crystall Beach Resort Complex?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ Kilessau Hotel))...
*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 03/10/2009*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 01/01/2010*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST CONSTRUCTION UPDATE 13/02/2010*


----------



## Dr Vadson (Feb 21, 2010)

I need to tell one fact that **RS** forgot to mention. Recently the builders have destroyed a house that was build in 1819. 

This is what it was look like.










And this is what they have made to it.










Sevastopol was founded in 1783, so this building had a great historical significance. However, it was destroyed (authorities say that the builders have not been authorised to do that). Builders explain that this building was spoiling the view.

So can anybody tell me, is it a common practice in the world to get rid of the history just because it "spoils the view" of modern projects?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWERS EAST | 73m | 12 fl | T/O | 43 m | 12 fl | U/C 
*
*15/01/11*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*WATERFRONT NEW PROPOSAL: THE CRYSTAL, 9F+12F, 44m (plot 24)*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWERS EAST | 45m | 13 fl | Com | 43m | 12 fl | CLADDING*

*09/07/2011*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE ATRIUM TOWER | 40m | 10 fl | U/C*

*09/07/2011*
Ground works


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*CRYSTALL BEACH TOWER EAST 2 | 43m | 12 fl | CLADDING*
Cladding almost completed
*15/10/2011*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE ATRIUM TOWER | 40m | 10 fl | U/C*

*29/10/2011*
3rd floor U/C


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE ATRIUM TOWER | 40m | 10 fl | U/C*

*11/11/2011*
5th floor U/C


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE ATRIUM TOWER | 40m | 10 fl | U/C*

*12/11/2011*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE CRYSTAL | 44m | 12 fl | App | 31m | 9 fl | U/C*

*12/11/2011*
Foundation


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE ATRIUM TOWER | 40m | 11 fl | CLADDING*
Project changed: one more floor added
*31/03/2012*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*THE CRYSTAL | 44m | 13 fl | 34m | 10 fl | U/C*
This project was also changed
*31/03/2012*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*NEW TOWERS IN PROGRESS!*--->> *WATERFRONT plot 10*--->> *AROWANA DRAGON TOWERS | 2 towers | 81m | 20 fl | U/C*
Renders



























*30/03/2012*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Plot #24: THE CRYSTAL | 44m | 13 fl | U/C | 34m | 10 fl | Com*
*06/04/2013*










*Plot #10: AROWANA DRAGON TOWERS | 2 towers | 81m | 20 fl | U/C*
*06/04/2013*
Tower 1: 9th floor U/C









Tower 2: 1st floor U/C


----------



## Baraka83 (Mar 2, 2010)

My God, these projects are simply hideous. Can't believe how a once stunning city becomes an architectural nightmare.


----------

